# Anyone here have first hand experience on a Cape Dory Typhoon?



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

...


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

My sister and brother-in-law had a Typhoon for many years before selling it for their CD 25D. I've sailed the boat many times and I'd say that it's a tender boat (as are many CDs) due to the long overhangs and narrow beam. It also takes quite a bit of wind to get going due to its weight. They are easy on the eye as are all Carl Alberg's designs, but I'd by a Catalina 22 before the Typhoon. I can't envision folding myself into their cubby for an overnight.

The Catalina 22 (which my parents owned before their 27 & 30) is a great boat that's an easy weekender and has a huge cockpit. Since they are centerboard boats, they can get up and go. There are so many of them that a reasonably priced one in good condition is easy to find.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

chrisncate said:


> Thinking about wasting yet more time, resources and energy on a boat again, this time with the lofty aspiration of simply day sailing on the bay (ok, maybe overnight camping once in awhile too). The CD Typhoon appeals to me for the obvious Alberg 30 similarities...
> 
> Anyone have any insight to share on the Typhoon? I am also considering a Catalina 22, but I have always enjoyed being out in the stink and bashing around in the short period waves that march up/down the bay, which makes the Typhoon seem more appealing from a design standpoint (again, it's so Albergy..)
> 
> ?


Definitely go check out the boards at www.
capedory.org


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

2nd or 3rd hand or just my own observations. I love the look of the CD Typhoon. We had one sail up on us in our Tartan 27' this summer and we got a good look at her under sail. She was keeping up with us on a reach (I think). 
I love the rounded ports and the shippy look. Beautiful boat.
But I've never actually sailed on one. They might very well be a bit 'tender' as the Sabreman suggests which only means you need to learn to reef earlier. I'm sure the draft is appropriate for the Bay.
As you were.


----------



## daledog (Oct 16, 2009)

I know a woman in her 80's, who now has a CD25 (it's for sale). She laments having sold her typhoon and would trade her 25 for one. So Genie will tell you they are fantastic, fun little day sailers.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you considered a Pearson Ariel or Commander? I'd also suggest the Triton, but you seem to be after something a little smaller.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

DO IT!

Kinda small though...


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Chris,
The Typhoons are very pretty boats, but as Sabreman said the Catalina 22 may be the more comfortable weekender. The pop-top model even more so.

We had a 22 wing keel. I deliberately looked for a wing so there would be less maintenance than with a swing keel and you still only draw 2 1/2 feet. It was a great little boat and I still miss her sometimes. If you plan to trailer rather than keep her in a slip the swing keel may be more attractive.

If you do some online searching you'll also find these little boats are tougher than many give them credit for. This guy, "Chip Ahoy" Home has done some serious cruising in his.

There's also something to be said for the support with these boats. Fleet 22 is based in Annapolis Fleet 22 Home , there is a very active owners group catalina22.org and Catalina still provides factory support and manuals for these boats no matter their age. There's also CatalinaDirect that provides specific parts and non-factory upgrades for these boats. There is nothing you can think of that others haven't written about, figured out or done.

There's a reason the Catalina 22 is the most popular sailboat ever built.

Can you tell I really enjoyed ours?


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful. They are surprisingly tender given their weight.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

The Ty is a great little boat and I've sailed on many over the years. That said if I was looking for a boat of this rough size the Pearson Ensign would get my nod over the Ty. They fit more people more comfortably, sail faster, and perform quite admirably. They also have beautiful lines.... Sailed both quite a bit and would consider the Ensign over the Ty, but both are still great boats...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

What about an O'Day 23?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

They like to sail on their ear, and accomodations are virtually unusable unless your last name is Roloff.

What's your budget?
If you're looking for a cheap fun daysailer/sail camper, A Tempest would be my choice over a typhoon.

I Heart O'Days - Model Information - Tempest


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

My Dad owned Typhoon #2, built by Naugus fiberglass before CD bought them out. Sweet-sailing boat in my opinion, I didn't find her that tender and used to sail her in some smoky weather too, a tough little boat. Short waterline so she will hobbyhorse a little upwind, but nice forgiving boat to sail. If you have a genny, it helps in light weather.

Tremendously cramped down below, but doable for an overnight--beyond that, homicide.

Loved her. we sold her to the neighbors who loved her too, then got an Ensign, another Carl Alberg design. She's still sailing somewhere up around Mass Bay I guess.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I used to rent them in Miami years ago. They are lovely boats to sail in a narrow wind range. I would have to guess at what that range was since the boats I sailed were not instrumented but my sense is that they began to move well in around 8 knots of wind, and were pretty much over powered around 12-15 knots. I will say that unlike some smaller long keeled boats, with care and patience, they were able to keep moving and on course in lighter breezes. Boats like these are great in places like Miami where there was usually decent winds. I don't think that they would do as well on the Bay. Frankly, you don't need or probably do not want a long keel, high wetted surface design, if all that you are doing is daysailing and overnighting on the Chesapeake. 

While the Catalina 22's were pretty decent trailer sailors, I would suggest that there are a whole range of designs out there, for similar prices, which are better built, better sailors, and better suited to day sailing and overnighting on the Bay. One of my favorite of that ilk is the Ranger 23 for example. If trailering is important, I am also a big fan of Santana 23 D 
and the Beneteau 235, both of which sail extremely well, offer a better build quailty than the Catalina 22 and are neat boats for the Bay. 

BTW: If you get a small and shallow enough boat, my offer still stands for the free slip. 

Jeff


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

DUDE! Build this!

Yacht Tenders


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

A Morgan 22 would fit the bill, too. They don't appear to be as readily available everywhere as they are down here in Florida, though. Not to mention older... Mine is a '69 and she's fantastic. Morgan stuffed a lot of boat into 22'.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Chris,

Forgot to mention, while its too deep for my vacant slip, one of my favorite inexpensive, daysailer/ overnighters is the Grampian Classic 22. CLASSIC 22 (GRAMPIAN) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

This is one of those boats which were pleasing to the classic eye and yet sail like a modern boat. I owned one of these back in the early 1980's and thought they were a spectacularly good boat. I daysailed and weekended her all over the area.

I also helped a fellow buy one for less than a $1,000 perhaps 5 years ago and sail ed with him when he brought her home to Swan Creek. One of the fun sails of that summer.

Less classic, and more expensive but a super little boat is the 23 foot Farr 727.

Jeff


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Chris,
I had a Sailmaster 22 that I sailed all over the Chesapeake. It was a full keel, attached rudder, and centerboard (S&S Design) that would let me get into 2.5 feet of water. However, it is this boat that helped me formulate my therom that one should not sail in winds where the wind speed in knots exceeds the waterline length of the boat. A major contributing factor, however was the huge main that was very difficult to reef (roller reefing being what it is). The full keel with attached rudder allowed us to laugh at the crab pots. Never once snagged one.
Have fun shopping.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

LandLocked66c said:


> DUDE! Build this!
> 
> Yacht Tenders


Sweet little boat 

Minor refits (cosmetics mostly) on existing platforms are all I see in our future at this point though. I haven't got it in me to go the full nine on a boat (for us anyway) again anytime soon.. I know how deep that rabbit hole can go... less obsessive attachment and more fun, that's where we're at these day..


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Have you considered a Pearson Ariel or Commander? I'd also suggest the Triton, but you seem to be after something a little smaller.


Yea, small. Way small. 22' or less..

All excellent choices you listed though of course. Fantastic boats.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

ccriders said:


> I had a Sailmaster 22 that I sailed all over the Chesapeake. It was a full keel, attached rudder, and centerboard (S&S Design) that would let me get into 2.5 feet of water. However, it is this boat that helped me formulate my therom that one should not sail in winds where the wind speed in knots exceeds the waterline length of the boat. A major contributing factor, however was the huge main that was very difficult to reef (roller reefing being what it is). The full keel with attached rudder allowed us to laugh at the crab pots. Never once snagged one.
> Have fun shopping.


I must say that Sailmaster 22 is one of my favorite designs of all time. I have often thought that when I got too old to push big boats around, I would go back and and buy one of the Keel centerboarders of that era: something like a Sailmaster 22, Dolphin 24 or Morgan 25, and go explore the quiet corners of the Bay that were too shallow for my deeper draft boats.

Of course I would add modern sails, change deck hardware so you never had to go on deck, and the reefing so I could reef on the fly.

Hey, don't shoot me, I said when I was older, not dead.


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

I've owned a typhoon for a few years, then went to a sailmaster 22, sailed her for 2 years then sold her. Regretted that move and searched for another. My present boat started as a sailmaster and was modified by the former owner. She's a pleasure to sail, ez to own, brings back the 'feel'


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Lightning!
I bought one for 2500, sailed it hard for 5 years and sold it for 2000. 19', trailer-able,
One of the most popular one designs ever. Flat bottom, planes in a puff, yet very stable.
Google International Lightning Class Assn.
Dick


----------

